# Dark Eldar Rumors



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

FROM BoLS

"via Father Gabe 6-29-2014
Looked at update on next months releases. Dark Eldar are likely coming. Codex, limited edition codex, supplement, dataslates. Voidraven bomber @ $81.00 and new Incubi @ 29.75 which likely means plastic incubi. 

Supply system updated, whether that means next month or not, Im not sure. It would make sense, since Orks are bleeding over into July release. To help support that info, no changes in supply system for Bretonians.
via StraightSilver 6-30-2014
I am pretty sure Dark Eldar won't be next month (August).

...I was under the impression they were going to be the pre-Christmas October release (to tie in with hallowe'en again).

I had heard the Void Raven was going to be their big release, literally as apparently it is a pretty big kit, so September/October sounds right as this is the start of the Retail Xmas period and would more than likely go on Xmas lists?

Rumor Synopsis
As with all rumors, this far out, you will want to look not at the individual details, but the corroborating info and general trendlines to get a better picture of what's out there.

So looking at the contradictory (SURPRISE) info up there, it's looking like a more than likely Q4 release, involving the Voidraven, and other surrounding models."

ALSO, FROM FAEIT

"The following new Haemonculi will be unleashed upon us all:

1) "Bane" type unit. Bigger than a Grotesque but smaller than a Talos.
May be a new character.
2) New Plastic Wracks (5 per box, dual kit). Includes all weapon upgrades.
3) New Plastic Grotesques (3 per box). Includes all weapon upgrades.
4) Plastic Clampack Haemonculus.

the Haemonculi will be a big focus of the new book as the Wraiths were with the Eldar. There is a possibility of the models being a WD release initially. The Wrack kit doubles as a entirely new unit that focuses on chemical weapons.

The Bane have even more exaggerated proportions that looks like it can rip a Dreadnought to shreads bare handed, very cool."


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I really hope this is true, i really fucking hate finecrap incubi.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This is cool I was hoping they would do something with wyches but hey we can't have what we want.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i wanted to do something with wyches too...that ass...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> i wanted to do something with wyches too...that ass...


Get the green stuff...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i'd rather use a "D Weapon" on them..aehm...
back on topic, i really hope a Blood angels / True Eldar pack is coming , that would be nice and smooth...and also the doom of my wallet, but hey, i'd rather live in a hut built from plastickrak than actually pay my rent.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> Get the green stuff...


I'd take that to the doctors mate...... :shok:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> I'd take that to the doctors mate...... :shok:


*gigglesnort*:laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The one force that I always wanted to play in the DE codex is a haemonculi force just because the minis were so gruesome and grotesque, with the added bonus of having a small model count. Never got around to it though. If there was plastic kits I might think again if I could break the grip of Fenris that is once again about to seize me.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The one force that I always wanted to play in the DE codex is a haemonculi force just because the minis were so gruesome and grotesque, with the added bonus of having a small model count. Never got around to it though. If there was plastic kits I might think again if I could break the grip of Fenris that is once again about to seize me.


most of my DE army is fucking finecrap, I need some plastic kits.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

by biggest issue with DE is they are fragile models, no matter what medium they are in.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> by biggest issue with DE is they are fragile models, no matter what medium they are in.


True. They are fragile. But they can hit hard as a rock! It is like playing wh40 in hard mode :grin:
i hope the new codex still retains the feeling of a frail and hard hitting army, fast moving and vicious


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

neferhet said:


> True. They are fragile. But they can hit hard as a rock! It is like playing wh40 in hard mode :grin:
> i hope the new codex still retains the feeling of a frail and hard hitting army, fast moving and vicious


im not even talking in game Nef, I mean they are thin and even when you have a good case, they fucking break on a whim, half of my DE plastics are in pieces just from trying to get them to the store.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> im not even talking in game Nef, I mean they are thin and even when you have a good case, they fucking break on a whim, half of my DE plastics are in pieces just from trying to get them to the store.


You should try clipping them off the sprues every month, my staff refuse to do it and leave them for me to do.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> You should try clipping them off the sprues every month, my staff refuse to do it and leave them for me to do.


very funny. i meant fully built wyches breaking at the ankles, the little talos arms breaking off, etc.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

oh shit, i can understand you. that frigging talos just wont stay togheter. wiches...well they just need a good packing. ravagers too can be annoyng, whit those sponsons. can you imagine how bad that would be if those models where cast in metal uke: ?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

neferhet said:


> oh shit, i can understand you. that frigging talos just wont stay togheter. wiches...well they just need a good packing. ravagers too can be annoyng, whit those sponsons. can you imagine how bad that would be if those models where cast in metal uke: ?


I have the old ravagers, and while only the armour plates and guns are metal, they are still plenty sturdy


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, the old ravagers are more strong built than the new one. in fact, all the model range was "sturdier". the new models are thin like praying mantis...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I know. I was making a, albeit not very good, joke. Also I was, in a roundabout way, pointing out that noone would have made them so flimsily designed if they were to be metal.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A Vect model would be nice.

Plastic Incubi means my converted Incubi might be shelved :/


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Why shelved, its good to have unique models on the field


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:



> via VoiceoftheChaosGods 9-4-2014
> 
> Dark Eldar are next, 3-week releases with:
> 
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks! I couldn't look it up...work is killing me. Nice stuff. In october i have my birthday, so...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Natfka:



> via Father Gabe on Faeit 212****
> Yep. Just got back from meetings and lots of information blew up in my face. Feel like an ass lol.
> 
> So here is what I posted on my earlier posting concerning 9th ed.
> ...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Artifex? :\ what the hell is that? some kind of supplement?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I would guess it is a book filled with pretty minis and artwork.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> Artifex? :\ what the hell is that? some kind of supplement?


It might be a painting book like the Wolves got.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> It might be a painting book like the Wolves got.


Much as I love GW supporting the arts, I don't think this is how they should do it, but if this is how they're doing it, then their sales data must disagree with me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> Much as I love GW supporting the arts, I don't think this is how they should do it, but if this is how they're doing it, then their sales data must disagree with me.


The Wolves one was a pretty good sized book and basically just a hard copy of what they've been putting out in digital format on how to paint an army for a while now. Honestly I don't think it's a bad idea, and if they are willing to give it a go for the people who don't own iPads to be able to get these things, I think it's ultimately a good thing.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't really know what to think with rumours anymore lol 



> via a reader on Faeit 212
> Just listened to this weeks 40K Radio podcast - and they mention briefly that Dark Eldar are confirmed for pre-release next weekend (20th) and release in two weekends (27th).
> 
> They follow it up with their usual caveat of "this is not a fact", but also joke that "everything that is not designated a fact is, ultimately, a fact".


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

40k Radio has a _very_ good track record on rumors and are probably hiding them behind jokes to keep the GW lawyers at bay.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> The Wolves one was a pretty good sized book and basically just a hard copy of what they've been putting out in digital format on how to paint an army for a while now. Honestly I don't think it's a bad idea, and if they are willing to give it a go for the people who don't own iPads to be able to get these things, I think it's ultimately a good thing.


OH, you meant like THAT. That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> OH, you meant like THAT. That's actually pretty cool.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I mean I can always be wrong but that's my guess.


----------

